# ? ?

## Longlink

,              . 
      :   ?      ?    ?

----------

> ,              . 
>       :   ?      ?    ?

   ,       .     ?

----------


## Ihor

,

----------


## Longlink

> ,       .     ?

    .   - .      - ,   .

----------


## andy

> .   - .      - ,   .

  
"-"  


...    !  !

----------


## 23q

*Longlink*,        .    ,  ,                 .

----------


## Longlink

> *Longlink*,        .    ,  ,                 .

   ,   !   .
       ,          .

----------


## 23q

> ,   !   .
>        ,          .

     ,   ,      ,       ,   .

----------


## Longlink

> ...    !  !

     !

----------


## fabulist

> ...

    ,  ?

----------


## infospacer

> ..      .  , ,    .       - . , -... ...

        :          ...      .

----------


## andy

> .    .  .     .        .       .   .           . .

   ,      ,

----------


## Karen

> 

    .         ,    .  
######      *Vaza*,       ? 
#######   

> ,      ,

   *andy*,   !    !   -...

----------


## Karen

> .

     ...! 
  .    .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> .    .  .     .        .       .   .           . .

  ... ?  .  ?  ?   ?

----------


## Karen

*Jedi_Lee*,   ,  .   

> ... ?  ?  ?   ?

    *Jedi_Lee*,      ?

----------


## laithemmer

> .   .    .     ,   ,    .   .  ,     .

       ,    " " -     . 
  -        ,    . ,      -    .         -  ,   .        .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> *Jedi_Lee*,   ,  . *Jedi_Lee*,      ?

  ...   ,         ,   .    

> 

   

> 

  ... .       ,       ,    ,    **   ,     "".     ?       ? ... .         ,          ...       ,            ... ...      ... ""       ,       ... -     ...      .   ...    .    .

----------


## 23q

*Vaza*,    ,   .    .

----------


## alexx76

> 3  .    2   .     .    .      .          .

           ..        .

----------

> 3  .    2   .     .    .      .          .

    ,       ,    ,     ,    ,   ,        .

----------

